# Red Tide



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

At its September meeting in Tallahassee, the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) directed staff to expand a recent catch-and-release only measure for snook and redfish to include Tampa Bay (including all of Manatee and Hillsborough counties) as well as all of Pinellas and Pasco counties starting Friday, Sept. 28.


The FWC also directed staff to extend these measures through May 10, 2019, in these and other areas previously made catch-and-release for redfish and snook.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

As a guy down at ground zero off the Caloosahatchee river in cape coral, this is a good thing. Give these fish the ability to reproduce and hopefully restock our area. The problems will not go away until the water stocks getting released form Lake O.


----------



## Joe Capin (Apr 5, 2017)

following


----------



## Papa (Oct 20, 2021)

Red tide is not the same as the algae blooms, blooms are created by man, red tide is created by nature. Red tide has been in existence long before man and will be here long after we are gone.


----------



## Papa (Oct 20, 2021)

Capt Dan Medina said:


> As a guy down at ground zero off the Caloosahatchee river in cape coral, this is a good thing. Give these fish the ability to reproduce and hopefully restock our area. The problems will not go away until the water stocks getting released form Lake O.


all the land south of sr 80 west of 20 mile bend was purchased and reflooded for the sole purpose of flowing lake O water through filter marshes south to the glades and beyond, Would have been big relief for lake o water and greatly reduced the st lucie and calloosahatchee out falls. After they finished the filter marsh south of 80 the eco warriors moved in, sued the state and stopped the project. Eco warriors are now part of the problem for stopping the filter marsh project.


----------



## tim in nc (Aug 28, 2015)

__





Red Tide – What Is Red Tide – Red Tide Causes | START


Red tides are caused by an explosive growth and accumulation of certain microscopic algae. You can learn more about what causes red tide here…




start1.org




red tide is naturally occurring BUT man-made sources are a large factor in the frequency and severity of the red tide


----------

